# How to get views?



## okh (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't know why but my art isn't viewed much, Is there a reason (other than quality) that some Images are viewed as much as they are? Perhaps watching more people would help or...


----------



## Sylox (Jul 7, 2015)

Draw dicks...lots of dicks. :V


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 8, 2015)

Don't forget vaginas! :V


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 8, 2015)

if your good you get views. if you make shitty ms paint scribbles most likely nobody cares enough to click


----------



## jorinda (Jul 8, 2015)

Comment on other people's art. If they see you are interested in the stuff they do, they sometimes look at your gallery, too.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 8, 2015)

Draw pennis ans vaginya
cause a lot of drama
use misleading thumbnails
there you go


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 8, 2015)

OH! i almost forgot! Post lots of gift art and paid commissions drawn by better artists in your gallery. That also seems to work too.
Sorry about the smart-ass comments; it's a common question around here.
-But if you're looking for helpful answers, be social. Comment, favorite, reply to comments, make sincere compliments and make friends on (and off) FA. Draw gifts for artists you like, drawn fanart of popular characters/series you like. Just be nice and fun within being too weird about it and people will grow to like you. Work on your art, keep people posted on your growth and stay active. :V


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 8, 2015)

My advice was actually genuine based on what ive seen.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 8, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> if your good you get views. if you make shitty ms paint scribbles most likely nobody cares enough to click



There is actually a niche for that on FA, believe it or not.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 8, 2015)

Get paid, get laid, Gatorade.

But for more serious advice, draw porn if you are willing to. If you want to get popular with non-erotic artwork it needs to be very high quality stuff. Otherwise people don't care.
You also need to do some networking. Comment on people's stuff, leave feedback on the work of other, more popular artists. Just make yourself known in general.
Another thing you shouldn't underestimate is to properly tag your art and to put it into fitting categories. For example, I didn't get many views of Flickr, the site where I upload my photos. But ever since I started to tag my shots I get between 3000 and 5000 total views on my photos every single day. There are people who get more, but as an amateur I'm satisfied. Reddit found one of my albums once and bumped the views up to 13.000 one day, that was fun! 
Speaking of reddit, it's a great place to share content. Put the URL to your gallery onto your work as a signature and share it on big subreddits that fit the theme of your work. I got tons of views on Flickr that way!

There are also certain themes within the fandom that attract a lot of attention by default. Let me demonstrate:
This shot of a red panda, which I am really happy about, got a total of 63 views and 15 favorites so far: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16830614/
This crappy photo of a sign which I just took for dumps and chuckles got 200 views but only 7 favorites: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/16957397/
What do these statistics tell me? More people actually liked the panda shot. The shot of the unfortunate sign did get three times as much attention but less people actually liked it. But still, the submission got more overall attention because of the theme and title that I chose. That's the key here, you gotta figure out how to get people's attention.


----------



## Axle_Gear (Jul 8, 2015)

I wish it were less true, but most of the other people in this thread seem to have the right idea; either be really, -really- good, or find some awkward niche to fill (*coughporncoughfetishartcoughcough*).  I have pieces that passed through the front page without a single view, and other pieces that still get faves out of the blue months down the line due to unwittingly appealing to some unique... 'interests' that seem to crop up on FA - not even the ones I was expecting, most of the time.

Otherwise, networking is also a good option.  Post up plenty of comments.  You'd be surprised how often people check them.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 8, 2015)

milk milk lemonade around the corner fudge is made


----------



## Zuriak (Jul 8, 2015)

Tell them your mixtape is fire, they'll be all over you.

Beyond that, I'll echo the people above me, porn is the way to go and FA's demographics seem to like dicks quite a bit so you might want to try something like that. Also commishing popular artists can get you views and watchers.


----------



## Yarik (Jul 8, 2015)

Most vore artists seem to be a kind of "popular"; eventually because it's not that common.
If you enjoy a rare fetish you'll built up a loyal watcher base; even when you're not that good.

Also communication & activity!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 9, 2015)

Yarik said:


> Most vore artists seem to be a kind of "popular"; eventually because it's not that common.
> If you enjoy a rare fetish you'll built up a loyal watcher base; even when you're not that good.
> 
> Also communication & activity!



Yup, that's why it's called a niche  If you draw something that not a lot of people draw then you can pretty much just go with the flow as long as you are active in the community.
However, in that case the limiting factor is the niche itself. If it's something that few people enjoy you do get a loyal fanbase but it won't be very big.
When it comes to online communities making a broader approach with lot's of mass appeal might be the better choice to get more attention. But it also means that your work needs to be at least decent. Having that red border around the thumbnail works wonders, but those looking for porn will move on if they don't like the quality.
Views are one thing, getting feedback through comments and favorites is another. For example, if you do draw erotic artwork and you get lots of views but no favorites or comments that probably means that people were curious to check it out but they didn't find it good or interesting enough to actually leave some feedback.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 9, 2015)

Ok, so I just had a quick look at your gallery on the main site and I noticed some things.
First of all, your art needs work. I'm sorry to be blunt but what you are creating right now is flat, basic and uninteresting.
Then there is the whole baby thing. Just... No. The community kind of looks down on that as it is and flat out labeling yourself as 2-4 years old isn't gonna work in your favor. That crap is holding you back.
The way you handle things right now people won't take you seriously.
To be frank here, if you don't massively improve your work and if you don't drop the baby act you will never be even remotely popular.


----------



## dischimera (Jul 9, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Draw pennis ans vaginya
> cause a lot of drama
> use misleading thumbnails
> there you go



Usually drawing dicks will suffice.
I will obviously not mention names but there is one artist I know who does HORRIBLE art. He didn't get a lot of views. Then one day he decided to break his own self-imposed rule of not drawing dicks. His views skyrocketed since then. I'm talking about dicks that look like giant lipsticks.

I'm including myself when I say this and really hope nobody feels offended. But the truth is pictures with sexual or erotic suggestion are kinda easier to garner views than PG13 stuff. The average viewer sets the bar a lot lower towards them.
Anyone who draws decent can try. Make a new account, post your clean awesome picture. Then make an erotic/very suggestive one and post. See which one gets the most faves in 24 hours.

My advice is, if you don't want to "cheat", just keep drawing what you like and focus on improving your drawing and shading skills geniunely. Take requests now and then so people will like you more. Practice, practice, practice. 
Shading makes a HUGE difference. People seem to love digital work. Just 'cause traditional requires some jaw-dropping quality to be appreciated as much. Or maybe that's just my personal experience.

Now these are more of do as say not as I do advices: 
Socializing with the community helps a lot, too.
Thanking for faves/watches might be a good idea in the beginning. I don't recommend sticking to it though, if you're becoming more popular there will be too many faves for you to thank for individually and it rarely pays off. Commenting on someone's pic or avatar pays off better. Anyone can copy-paste "thanks".
I don't agree faving pictures helps a lot. You never know if the artist cares for your style but odds are he or she won't even look at your page amidst 50+ in the favorite list.

Having a nice avatar helps pique others' curiosity to your page. People argue appealing to the sexual nature in the avatar baits as easily as gallery pics but I disagree. Something more neutral but nice or funny looking does the job better. Why? It will attract any audience into peeking.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 9, 2015)

dischimera said:


> Usually drawing dicks will suffice.
> I will obviously not mention names but there is one artist I know who does HORRIBLE art. He didn't get a lot of views. Then one day he decided to break his own self-imposed rule of not drawing dicks. His views skyrocketed since then. I'm talking about dicks that look like giant lipsticks.
> 
> I'm including myself when I say this and really hope nobody feels offended. But the truth is pictures with sexual or erotic suggestion are kinda easier to garner views than PG13 stuff. The average viewer sets the bar a lot lower towards them.
> ...



The thing is that erotic artwork gets more attention both because it is sexual and because it is specifically marked. So it doesn't just have the advantage of sex in general, it also gets specifically pointed out by art sites by being marked as sexual content.

As for advice for the OP... He is a baby-fur. I don't think we should encourage him to upload porn to FA :'D


----------



## dischimera (Jul 9, 2015)

Yeah that sounds more like IB territory.


----------



## Willow (Jul 10, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> Then there is the whole baby thing. Just... No. The community kind of looks down on that as it is and flat out labeling yourself as 2-4 years old isn't gonna work in your favor. That crap is holding you back.
> The way you handle things right now people won't take you seriously.
> To be frank here, if you don't massively improve your work and if you don't drop the baby act you will never be even remotely popular.


Depends on how you present it, because there's a lot of popular babyfur artists on the site who are really into their whole baby persona. Of course most of their popularity is with other babyfurs and most do general art in addition to cub stuff but it's not a total loss. OP's best bet though is to probably seek out the community, on top of improving their art of course.


----------



## Astus (Jul 10, 2015)

Comment, watch, favorite  and do lots of other stuff like that to other artists and if people like your work they will follow back or favorite. I usually watch back a name I recognize and favorite some of their work if I really like it.


----------



## Zuriak (Jul 10, 2015)

So, uh, what's a good fetish or two to draw people in?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 10, 2015)

Zuriak said:


> So, uh, what's a good fetish or two to draw people in?



No no, you don't understand. To get truly popular you have to invent an all new fucked up fetish! I mean, "anal vore"? Come on now. There is no way that is a real thing that people are into and not just something someone made up in hopes to become popular...


----------



## Zuriak (Jul 10, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> No no, you don't understand. To get truly popular you have to invent an all new fucked up fetish! I mean, "anal vore"? Come on now. There is no way that is a real thing that people are into and not just something someone made up in hopes to become popular...


That's some real messed up stuff. Whoever came up with that should sit in the corner for a little bit and think about what they've done.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 10, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Sorry about the smart-ass comments; it's a common question around here.



Maybe I should make a sticky in this forum for that.. like the coming out thread


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 10, 2015)

There's a sticky already that answers your question okh and a whole lot more.

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/269007


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 11, 2015)

As somebody who draw solely traditional you wont get as many views as people with digital art. It sucks but it's true, not to mention things like color pencil don't always transfer well when scanned and look dirty when you just take a photo of them. Though if you still have a digital software and a drawing tablet but suck at digital line are and proportions you can draw the traditional piece and go over it digitally to color and shade it. Dischmeira is right though color and shading will do wonders for views. 

Another thing that's correct is Dicks will get you the most view's, their is an insane amount of gay on furaffinity, massive torso sized dicks, super jacked, gay dudes often have the most view's. If you don't want to just sink into the main stream of it all constantly, lets face it drawing the same thing can get tiresome especially if you only doing it for others, then another way to help is draw a mainstream fetish once in a while but keep putting out stuff you like. Part of art is enjoying the craft too and if you only make stuff for others and not yourself it'll burn you out. 

Unfortunately, vagina doesn't get you as many views as you might think but Huge tits with a even bigger dick will. 

Personally I only do traditional, mostly not taking above advice due to lack of tablet and digital program, and its mostly straight. It doesn't get a lot of views but I enjoying drawing it so that appeases me. Don't come into art expecting money, unless your whiling to hard core pander and suck afore mentioned cocks you wont make much if anything. Do it for your own enjoyment and over time perhaps you'll build a good fanbase.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 13, 2015)

RTDragon said:


> There's a sticky already that answers your question okh and a whole lot more.
> 
> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/269007



Clearly RT knows more about this forum than I do.


----------

